

Paypal blacklisting the word "Iranian" - vool
http://www.cityofsound.com/blog/2013/07/paypal-and-the-word-iranian.html

======
ccarter84
I've heard of payment processors marching to the drumbeat of sanctions --- but
this is a really stupid way to do it.

------
PavlovsCat
In my books, Iran is under occupied since the revolution was co-opted by
islamists in 1979 -- maybe that's naive or wishful thinking, but it's the way
I see it. Iran has an incredible lust for life and wonderful people in it that
could use help, and this breaks my heart.

I can understand that some sanctions against its government will hurt its
people and that this can't always be avoided. But I also think a photo book
about the normal lives of normal Iranians is _exactly_ the kind of thing the
world needs to see more of. Maybe it could be argued to "aid the enemy" in
some sort of twisted way, or that it would funnels huge moneys into the
country. But at the same time, how can you say or accept that with a straight
face? At which kind does such bullshit become part of the problem instead of
being a heavy-handed "solution"?

There is this African saying, "when elefants do battle, the grass suffers." I
think it applies here.... _Iran gov and USG, sitting in a tree --
B.O.M.B.I.N.G._ (I don't mean literal bombs, I don't mean to make fun of it,
and I know you could say this about a lot of governments, though it might not
rhyme)

